# CSM Christopher A. Raines Inurnment



## Joe Boutte (Jan 28, 2011)

On March 25, 2011, the family and friend of CSM Christopher (Chris) A. Raines will meet at the Administration Building at Arlington National Cemetary for his inurnment.  Please meet at the Admin Building NLT 0830.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=182789895087223

From his brother, Chad Raines:
Thanks to everyone who has posted well-wishes, sent pictures, and shared their thoughts and love of Chris. For those of you planning to attend the service at Arlington National Cemetery, it will be Friday, March 25, 2011 at 9 AM. You can contact me via Facebook. Please pass this on. 
Thank you.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up CSM Boutte.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Joe for the word!

LL


----------

